

Your Customers Don’t Give A Flying Fig About The W3C Consortium - dsplaisted
http://www.davidscottkane.com/2008/09/06/stupid-isv-is-as-stupid-isv-does/

======
thwarted
It _is_ dumb to limit access to just the price information and
checkout/purchase page based on browser type. That being said...

If the customers don't care about the W3C, they won't care about having to
download another browser either.

The combination of professional and elitist ("clientele for whom ego and image
are everything") has a good chance of meaning they are either going to
_already_ be using one of the listed browsers _or_ will want to find out how
to enter the exclusive club they are not a part of. Thankfully, a link has
been provided.

Looks good, works on all browsers, is cheap (in time and money) to implement.
Choose two. Someone else just decided their priorities are different than
yours.

I'd like to see some places start to put claims like "You're still using
Internet Explorer, which has increased our development costs Nx over other
more standards compliant browsers. This is one of the reasons our products are
so expensive."

------
iigs
It was a fun challenge to figure out what the product is. Their site is
created by another firm, but that firm's portfolio doesn't show any other
cases of blocking IE7 that I could find. That would imply to me that that it
wasn't thoughtlessness or arrogance on the part of the designer -- they were
presumably asked to do that.

Granted the product is Mac only, but doing that to even the front page of your
website is pretty ridiculous.

For what it's worth it renders poorly for me in opera because I've set Tools
-> Preferences -> Web Pages -> Fit to Width on my machine, making 1024x768
browsing somewhat better by default.

~~~
statictype
So whats the product? Some kind of music software?

~~~
iigs
Yes. In case anyone else wants to try I'll rot13 it, but here's the link:

uggc://jjj.nhqvbsvyr-ratvarrevat.pbz/

------
shutter
Blocking IE7 is overboard. _If the browser is your platform_ , I'd forgive
blocking IE6.

If you're selling a _desktop application_ , blocking IE6 or IE7 doesn't make
financial sense.

